# Metal Keeper Rings for Bespoke Caps



## Gregory Hardy (Dec 17, 2017)

Good morning, all.  I am in writing to pick the brains of those working without kits.

I want to be able to add metal rings to the bodies and caps of my fountain pens.  I have done turned contrasting rings by boring the cap, making a tenon on another piece to insert, and then adding contrasting material between to create a stripe (often all ebonite and acrylic).  I am interested in using metal rings (a'la the 30s and 40s Parker pens for example) and have found places to buy them.  Unlike my normal process, they appear to have been slid onto the parts after turning - "cut a groove for the ring and slide it on after sanding and polishing,"...but my little brain can't picture the process unless shrinking the turned part or lubrication is used.

Anyone want to take pity on this soul (that has been losing sleep over the possibilities) and share a secret or two?  I appreciate any help anyone might offer.

Merry Christmas, all.
-Greg


----------



## PatrickR (Dec 17, 2017)

I assumed that a tenon was the only way to do this. the only way I can imagine doing it (one piece) is by chilling the plastic and heating the metal, but that would require very tight tolerances. If possible at all.


----------



## bmachin (Dec 17, 2017)

George Butcher who posted here under the name Texatdurango wrote a long series of posts on just that topic quite some time ago.  He went so far as to try swaging the rings in, but ended up sliding them onto a tenon as I recall.  I don't think there was ever a library article so you will probably need to do a site search. 

He is still selling pens online at Arizona Pens if you want to see some of his work.  

When he posted here he was quite prolific.

Bill


----------



## jalbert (Dec 17, 2017)

Swaging was the traditional way of setting bands into precut grooves on the cap. Do a search on The Fountain Pen Network on the topic (or just google it). I believe there were tutorials on there where individuals used a collet chuck modification to accomplish this.


----------



## Penultimate (Dec 17, 2017)

The Penturner's Bible has a tutorial with dimensioned drawings for a pen with trim rings. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## stuckinohio (Dec 17, 2017)

Here's a link to the post Jalbert is referring to:

Shearing my method for capring "swaging" - Repair Q&A - The Fountain Pen Network

John, thank you for mentioning this. I never knew it was possible! Very interesting


----------



## jalbert (Dec 17, 2017)

I've always been curious to try the swaging method, however without specialized tooling or a collet chuck to try the above method, It would be very difficult I imagine. Most everyone I know of who makes kitless pens uses the bands over a tenon method of cap construction. I've only know of one person who swages their bands on.


----------



## PatrickR (Dec 17, 2017)

Thanks. I couldn’t find it. I will keep this in mind for the future.


----------



## Gregory Hardy (Dec 18, 2017)

Thanks, John (and all).
The link you provided was the perfect written description to explain this video (shared from another forum by a fellow maker):

https://youtu.be/Kn9LOnz_Ruw

I don't have a collet system, so I probably won't venture into the abyss quite yet - the tenon process has served me well thus far.
Thanks to tall for your responses.

Merry Christmas, folks.  Take one of your pens and write a note to a lonely person this week.


----------

